# Netzwerkpakete leserlich machen



## Mister_XY (31. Dez 2009)

Hallo
ich bin gerade dabei ein Programm zu schreiben, mit dem ich ICQ und andere Messenger in einem ersetzen kann. Ich bin gerade dabei mir die Pakete mit Wireshark anzusehen, aber dort komm ich zu solchen ergebnissen:

0000  00 21 85 69 59 c7 00 13  46 17 25 28 08 00 45 00   .!.iY... F.%(..E.
0010  00 65 56 7c 40 00 68 06  a2 f1 40 0c 18 0d c0 a8   .eV|@.h. ..@.....
0020  00 64 14 46 c0 0e 63 40  51 38 3e c4 a4 cf 50 18   .d.F..c@ Q8>...P.
0030  40 00 f1 dc 00 00 2a 02  67 da 00 37 00 03 00 0c   @.....*. g..7....
0040  00 00 b4 72 d9 28 09 34  38 37 31 38 32 32 33 35   ...r.(.4 87182235
0050  00 00 00 03 00 01 00 02  00 00 00 1d 00 00 00 2f   ........ ......./
0060  00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ........ ........
0070  00 00 00                                           ...              

wie kann ich diese nun leserlich machen und auch solche verschicken?

Danke


----------



## madboy (31. Dez 2009)

Die einzige Möglichkeit ist, das Protokoll zu kennen und dann auch zu implementieren 
Unter Linux gibt's beispielsweise Pidgin, unter Windows Miranda die mehrere Protokolle kennen (ICQ, Jabber, MSN, ...)


----------



## javimka (31. Dez 2009)

Die Protokolle, die von den IMs verwendet werden, findest du sicher irgendwo im Internet. ICQ verwendet zum Beipsiel das OSCAR-Protokoll: OSCAR (Protokoll) ? Wikipedia


----------



## Mister_XY (31. Dez 2009)

und wie kann man OSCAR in Java implementieren?
gibts da ein Beispiel oder tutorial für?


----------



## javimka (31. Dez 2009)

Let me google that for you


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (31. Dez 2009)

Mister_XY hat gesagt.:


> und wie kann man OSCAR in Java implementieren?
> gibts da ein Beispiel oder tutorial für?



Mit Sockets, Input- und OutputStreams ?


----------



## Kr0e (2. Jan 2010)

Es gibt ne Javalib dafür. JOscar! (Wer häts gedacht ?!) Die kann fast alle AIM Protokolle... MSN, ICQ...

Musse nicht selbst machen...

Gruß,

Chris


----------

